

Apple Exec's Backyard Is Designed for Barfing  - icodemyownshit
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/apple-execs-backyard-designed-barfing?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
wallflower
The house:

[http://www.digitedimagecompany.com/digiTED_image_company/por...](http://www.digitedimagecompany.com/digiTED_image_company/portfolio/Pages/deform_house.html)

